# Meat



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Police seized 850 kilograms of meat of unknown origin and unfit for human consumption in Giza Governorate

Giza food supply police seize meat unfit for human consumption | Egypt Independent


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh horror. Stray dogs, anyone?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Police seized 850 kilograms of meat of unknown origin and unfit for human consumption in Giza Governorate
> 
> Giza food supply police seize meat unfit for human consumption | Egypt Independent


 "unknown origin?" Makes me go cold on this hot day!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Some of the shrimps/prawns in the market are believed to be nothing but giant worms............_Chinese _worms to be more specific :ranger:

Bon appetit everyone


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Some of the shrimps/prawns in the market are believed to be nothing but giant worms............_Chinese _worms to be more specific :ranger:
> 
> Bon appetit everyone


You just turned me vegetarian :spit:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

.. I recall, donkey meat being on sale, unknown meat coming out of the zoo a few years ago ... one of the reasons I do not eat meat here.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> .. I recall, donkey meat being on sale, unknown meat coming out of the zoo a few years ago ... one of the reasons I do not eat meat here.


Neither do I.


----------

